# HELP !



## louis776 (8 Octobre 2010)

*re-Bonjour à tous !*

Je vais avoir un *Toshiba nb300* : un mini portable pas trop cher... (si j'avais assez de sous, j'aurais pris un Mac !)

Mais voilà mon problème : cet ordinateur ne possède *pas de lecteur CD/DVD*, faute de taille sûrement, et *je déteste windows*... J'ai donc envie d'*installer Ubuntu 10.10* (qui sort dans deux jours) dessus !

Auriez-vous une idée pour y parvenir ? (n'importe laquelle fera l'affaire)
Est-il possible d'arriver à démarrer sous linux ubuntu via un logiciel de virtualisation ?

Je vous remercie d'avance !​


----------



## edd72 (8 Octobre 2010)

Bien sûr que tu peux virtualiser un Linux (via VMware PC par exemple).

Quant à installer Ubuntu sans lecteur, je pense que tu peux te faire une clé USB de boot sans problème.

Un forum plus adapté pour ton cas -> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## Dark Phantom (8 Octobre 2010)

Tranquille facile d' y installer ubuntu via clé USB et de se faire une copie du bureau Mac os, même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Même si je te conseille Linux mint because les bureaux sont parametrables d' une façon plus sympa.


----------



## louis776 (8 Octobre 2010)

OUF !

J'ai eu un peu peur de devoir garder windows ...

Merci infiniment pour vos réponses ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

Si quelqu'un connaît une autre solution... n'hésitez pas : j'essaye d'en avoir un maximum et je prendrais la plus simple de toutes


----------

